# netzteil für msi gtx 1080



## moloch (25. Juni 2016)

*netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

hallo,

folgender rechner werkelt hier seit nem jahr rum:

4790k
msi gaming 7 mainboard
16 gb ddr3 2400
msi gtx 970
samsung ssd 500gb
define r5 gehäuse
bequiet e10 straight power 500w

schnurrt wie ne glückliche miez.  möchte jetzt so langsam aber gerne auf 4k umrüsten und daher eine msi gtx 1080 verbauen. reichen dafür die 500w der straight power aus? es soll später noch eine 1tb ssd und der asus rogpg348q als monitor hinzukommen.

gruß


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Selbst 400 Watt würden reichen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Dein Netzteil reicht aus @TE.


----------



## keks4 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Na klar reicht das  (deinem Prozessor geben wir mit OC mal 150 Watt,  250Watt für die GPU wenn sie bis an den Anschlag Getrieben wird (wird vermutlich nie so viel verbrauchen), 50Watt für den Restlichen Kram -> 450 Watt )


----------



## moloch (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

hey, 

vielen dank euch allen. ich war mir halt etwas unsicher, da ich mich mit der 1080 gtx noch nicht so auseinandergesetzt habe. jetzt weiß ich aber dank euch bescheid und kann nä woche meine order tätigen


----------



## DTaRo (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Hey Leute,
hoffe mal, dass mir da relativ schnell jemand helfen kann. Bin grade dabei, mein System zusammenzustellen und am überlegen, ob mein Netzteil reicht. System:
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
i7 8700K
Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB M.2
Noctua NH-D14
Und im Gehäuse verbaute Lüfter
Reicht das Be Quiet Pure Power 10 CM mit 500W, das ich mir gekauft habe?


----------



## markus1612 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*



DTaRo schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hoffe mal, dass mir da relativ schnell jemand helfen kann. Bin grade dabei, mein System zusammenzustellen und am überlegen, ob mein Netzteil reicht. System:
> MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
> i7 8700K
> ...


Ja, das reicht.


----------



## lazkopat52 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Hoffe ich nerve jetzt nicht.

i5-4670
Msi GamingBoard Z45
2x 500 GB SSD
1x 320 GB 2,5 HDD
RAM 16GB
3 gehäuselüfter ....

und das NT  Be quiet! Pure Power L8 Gold 630W

jeder schreibt das es total veraltet ist bin aber damit zufrieden und das dingt schaut aus als hätte ich es gestern gekauft 
für spulenfiepen und für die langlebigkeit soll sie nicht gut sein hab ich in einem forum gelesen., ich bräuchte eins mit DC DC oder sowas.Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## markus1612 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Eine 1080 verursacht leider recht starke Lastwechsel am Netzteil, gruppenregulierte Netzteile haben da gerne Probleme mit.
Deshalb ist zu einem Austausch zu raten.
Das Aussehen ist da auch total irrelevant, denn es geht um die Technik im Inneren des Netzteils.


----------



## lazkopat52 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Danke für die schnelle antwort. Und die W anzahl ? also muss die über 600 sein oder tut es auch eine ab 500w ? kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden ob ich wieder zu bequiet greifen soll oder ob es mittlerweile gute alternativen gibt


----------



## onlygaming (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Kann dem was Markus1612 schreibt nichts hinzufügen, so sieht es heute leider aus. 

Ich habe das gleiche Netzteil nur mit dem Unterschied das ich "nur" 600W habe.

Das soll jedoch nicht so bleiben, ich warte lediglich auf das Be Quiet Straight Power 11 550W 

Dies kannst du auch machen oder du greifst du einem 400/500W Be Quiet Pure Power 10 

Das Straight Power 10 ist nochmal eine ganze Ecke besser kostet jedoch auch entsprechend.



lazkopat52 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle antwort. Und die W anzahl ? also muss die über 600 sein oder tut es auch eine ab 500w ? kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden ob ich wieder zu bequiet greifen soll oder ob es mittlerweile gute alternativen gibt




400 oder wenn du ganz sicher gehen möchtest 500W.

be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lazkopat52 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Kann dem was Markus1612 schreibt nichts hinzufügen, so sieht es heute leider aus.
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche Netzteil nur mit dem Unterschied das ich "nur" 600W habe.
> 
> ...



würde die wirklich reichen ? cool könnte ich nämlich sofort bestellen


----------



## markus1612 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*



lazkopat52 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle antwort. Und die W anzahl ? also muss die über 600 sein oder tut es auch eine ab 500w ? kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden ob ich wieder zu bequiet greifen soll oder ob es mittlerweile gute alternativen gibt


500W reichen mehr als aus, ein BeQuiet Pure Power 10 oder das kommende Straight Power 11 wären meine Empfehlungen.
Alternativen wären das Bitfenix Whisper M 550W oder Seasonic Focus Gold 550W, in Sachen Lautstärke kommen die aber nicht an die beiden von BeQuiet ran.


----------



## lazkopat52 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

wann soll das straight power 11 denn kommen ? lohnt sich das warten oder soll ich zur zehn greifen ? das haben die auch vorrätig hier


----------



## markus1612 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*



lazkopat52 schrieb:


> wann soll das straight power 11 denn kommen ? lohnt sich das warten oder soll ich zur zehn greifen ? das haben die auch vorrätig hier


Sollte in den nächsten Wochen erscheinen.
Bis dahin sollte das L8 noch reichen.
Das E11 beerbt das P11 und soll preislich auf dem Niveau des E10 liegen, deshalb würde ich das E10 heute nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## lazkopat52 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

ah ok nice finde gerade keine infos weder zum preis noch zum release.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Die Preise werden sicher die gleichen sein, es gibt keinen Grund, den Preis zu erhöhen.
Wann die Geräte erscheinen, ist offiziell nicht bestätigt, es verdichten sich aber die Hinweise, dass das recht rasch erfolgen wird.
Mehrere Spatzen haben mir gezwitschert, dass die Reviews schon fertig sind und nur auf den Fall der NDA von BeQuiet warten, bis sie veröffentlicht werden dürfen.


----------



## Marius517 (7. November 2019)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*

Immer wieder das selbe Thema  Netzteil Kalkulator - Rechner fuer leise PSUs von be quiet!


----------



## markus1612 (8. November 2019)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*



Marius517 schrieb:


> Immer wieder das selbe Thema  Netzteil Kalkulator - Rechner fuer leise PSUs von be quiet!


Den Kalkulator kannste in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2019)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Den Kalkulator kannste in die Tonne treten.



Mein System braucht 703 Watt. Ich muss mindestens 850 Watt kaufen. Besser 1000 watt.


----------



## flyy (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: netzteil für msi gtx 1080*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Den Kalkulator kannste in die Tonne treten.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Für normale Systeme passt der doch.


----------

